# Durabak deck non-slip coating?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone experience with this rubberized coating? It seems quite tough http://www.durabak.com/data.htm

This coating is apparently used commercially on ships'' decks and coast guard decks, yet it''s talked about very seldom in cruising circles.

Some first hand accounts would be helpful.

Cheers,
Duncan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Several guys reported using the stuff on the iboats web site. One of them coated the entire interior of a Boston Whaler. It sounds like a good product and reported to be very tough. I emailed the factory and they sent a sample which looks and feels to be durable. It is coarse but probably not too bad on bare feet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi people I ran into this product called Sani Tred it sounds the same but it is non toxic and cures with water restauraunt grade stuff used on ships hospitals ect. I think it is www.sani-tred.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I went to the site http://www.durabak.com
and I went to http://www.sanitred.com
they seem to be the same product just one claims to be the first but I am not sure maybe people have not used it because they dont want to scuff the boat up with rough paper which is how you make it stick I will give it a try just because I am not into pulling all the screws and rebedding them on the tow rail. Let me know if anyone learns any more about it.


----------



## jschlocker (Jun 24, 2010)

*Durabak Used on Leaking Wood Covered Fiberglass Deck*

Greetings:

I worried about spending money on Durabak to coat the wood covered fiberglass deck only to have it not stick or look good. I sanded the previously epoxied wood (to try and seal it; didn't work) wiped it with xylene and applied two coats of "brown", looks more red, and touched up a couple of cracks and it looks great! Flexible and firm; looks to have stuck to the old surface very well. I am not sure if I shorted my life breathing xylene, like a dummy without resperator, but so far I am very happy with the results. I plan to use it on the upper deck too and the window frames.

Best of Luck, Jeff


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow! Five years, eight months and eleven days. That could be a record :laugher 

Welcome to Sailnet, Jeff 

Jim


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I wonder how it compares to KiwiGrip?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Jim, not a record, I've seen longer.


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

I put Durabak on my deck and cockpit 4 years ago. It adheres well and has great non-skid properties.



The one thing that I am not satisfied with is that it is impossible to keep clean. I made the mistake of using white on the cockpit sole. It quickly became a dirty grey and looks worse than any mildewed gel coat I have ever seen. I've used stiff brushes, chemicals, and every cleaning product available and it still looks like crap. I gave up and covered it with a grate. Don't use white!!

The tan deck is not so bad; there are some pretty bad stains that won't come out. The stains are just dirt, not chemical. I actually recoated the deck last year to cover over the stains.

I might try Kiwigrip in a year or two if it doesn't require a complete stripping of the Durabak.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

heinzir said:


> I put Durabak on my deck and cockpit 4 years ago. It adheres well and has great non-skid properties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this thread is 5 years old but an update may be useful. Much has happened since then: Practical Sailor reviewed Durabak, praised it highly. Then they (and, to their chagrin, many people who were misled by this praise) found out that Durabak is NOT recommended for boat decks. Unfortunately, I am one of these people.

For more, see http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-...-skid-complete-failure-how-get-rid-stuff.html


----------

